# Prozac and Efexor



## madleofan (Nov 11, 2002)

I suffer from OCD (as well as ulcerative Colitis)Ive been taking prozac for about six years and have felt great. In may my dad died, and in June my grandmother died. Even so things seemed to be going well with the prozac. However, in late October I started with the OCD symptoms again and after seeing my doctor he has changed my medication to Efexor.What I really want to know is, after taking medication for a long time (prozac in my case) can you're body become used to it?Im a bit warey of taking this new drug, especially since I have been so great on prozac until recently (Within the last 3-4 weeks).Ive upped my prozac to 2 a day and although I feel more relaxed Im still having the obsessive thoughts.Im due to start taking efexor tomorrow and am very nervous







Really I just want to be as carefree and worry free as I was about a month ago.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been taking Effexor XR for a few months (along with Xanax for my anxiety) and I've been very happy with it. I've tried Paxil and Prozac in the past and they both made me feel "flat." The good thing about Effexor is that it can be mildly constipating for many so that was also a help for my chronic D which stopped once I started the Xanax. I have three friends on Effexor and they're all happy with it. Take care.


----------

